# Bedeutung der Process.exitValue() Werte?



## Professor Chaos (27. Okt 2008)

Wie der Titel schon sagt, würde ich gerne wissen, welchen Fehler die einzelnen Codes codieren.
Beispiel:

```
Process p = Runtime.getRuntime().exec( "some code" );
p.waitFor();
System.out.println("errorcode: "+p.exitValue());
```
In der API steht nur, dass 0 die fehlerfreie Abhandlung bedeutet. Aber wie finde ich heraus, was die anderen Codes bedeuten? In der API konnte ich keinen entsprechenden Link finden...


----------



## FArt (27. Okt 2008)

Das bestimmt der Prozess selber. Einen Standard gibt es nicht.


----------



## Lim_Dul (27. Okt 2008)

Das ist der Exit-Code des aufgerufenen Programms. Und was der aussagt, wirst du höchstens in der Doku des Programms finden.


----------



## Professor Chaos (27. Okt 2008)

Alles klar, danke!


----------

